# 2015



## firstimac (31 Décembre 2014)

happy new year 2015 à tous les membres de MACGE


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2014)

Ouais demain c'est jeudi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2014)

Bon anus mon cul.


----------



## aCLR (31 Décembre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais demain c'est jeudi.



Cool c'est noté !


----------



## bompi (31 Décembre 2014)

Il paraît que fêter le nouvel an à l'avance est "tendance" (si le Figaro le dit, ça doit être vrai, hein ?)
Je trouvais déjà idiot de le fêter à l'heure (locale) dite...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2015)

Bon vendredi.


----------



## Romuald (2 Janvier 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bon vendredi.


Les suisses sont des banquiers, donc des radins. La preuve : bonne année d'un coup c'est trop


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2015)

#pognon


----------



## Grug (2 Janvier 2015)

firstimac a dit:


> happy new year 2015 à tous les membres de MACGE


Toujours aussi créatif ici&#8230; 

Meilleurs v&#339;ux quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2015)

vos gueules !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2015)




----------



## aCLR (2 Janvier 2015)

Grug a dit:


> Meilleurs vux quand même.



Il est chouette ton skateboard !


----------



## poildep (3 Janvier 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Il est chouette ton skateboard !


C'est un hoverboard, ignare !  Tu viens de 1985 ou quoi ?


----------

